# IT'S HERE - IT'S HERE - IT'S HERE



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Got home today from work and my new lathe and kits where waiting in the garage.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSXX.html

As luck would have it I spent all weekend cleaning (not Todery clean but clean enough to walk in) on the garage so it is ready for some new sawdust to be made. My birthday is Monday but my wife says I can open the boxes tomorrow. :cheers:

Only one drawback is I leave next Tuesday for Turkey then Israel then Qatar and on to Dubai so I will be gone for 2 weeks. Hopefully nothing will come up while I am gone and have to do another around the world thing like last year.

After that watch out and I hope you do not get tired of the questions.

Matt


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bring on the ? and get a good camera, we love pics....lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Fishnut said:


> Got home today from work and my new lathe and kits where waiting in the garage.
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSXX.html
> 
> ...


Matt....leave me the keys to your shop and I'll clean it up for you while your gone


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WTG Matt, looking forward to the projects...so what's first??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hope to have that feeling myself before too long. Waiting on pictures


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Bill,

First I plan to just play a little with making round objects, then I will be calling on your service's to teach me something like Jim suggested. I do have some pen kits but I want some practice before I do anything. 

Todery,
You have no idea what you are getting into, my neighbor has a key so anytime you have a few extra days come on out to the woods.

Yes pictures will be coming. before I start any major projects I want to get this trip under my belt first.

Matt


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats - you'll have a ball. Keep us up to date on your attempts - they're always fun.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Way to go , Matt !!!!... I wuz just as excited when my Jet rolled in a couple of years ago...and I'm still 'in love'...:smile:

Also...although 'bill' could prolly give you some good lessons, I was referring to 'mr bill' on here for the lessons..

(and..while on the subject of 'bill's'.... Hey, bill (the computer genius/wood turner)... I ain't forgot your display box..just haven't run across a box the right size that I feel safe with.. Been hoping one of the guys would have to drop by for something and I could at least send it down to nearer your neck of the woods....but we will git er done..one way of the other )


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

MrBill does the home visits...I'm not a traveler lol

Tortuga, if you can get someone that works fine, I may give them the pens to get to TexasT to ship to the troops.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck Matt!! I got my first mini lathe in December and my second in Jan.. It is addictive!! Hope you have a safe trip as well!!

RA


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congrats Matt............more projects and pictures for me to enjoy......

Have a safe trip. Oh, and you don't realize just what kind of clean up projects ole T'rod "enjoys". The boy is sick I tell ya..........lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Matt...here is a picture of my first project the day I got my lathe. I turned a 2x4 into a dowell rod...LOL, it was the onjly piece of wood I had around the house at the time


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats and sure don't envy you on your upcomming travels. Guess I'm too much of a home body. My last trip about killed me and looks like my next one is comming up in next couple of months and sure not looking forward to another long flight. Don't mind once there, but the flights are tough on me. I don't to long flights will with my restless leg syndrone and it gets brutal. Take care on your trip and have a good one. Be safe.


----------

